# Eircom alternative living in Cavan



## cavanMan (8 Jan 2014)

hey Guys 

My mam will be losing her eircom discount as from 1st of january (€19.95)...a company called Pure Telecom ring her today offering her the same package for €90 euro for the two months....this includes line rental, local and national calls free, and 30min mobile calls, 7mb bb plus VAT.

should we ring Eircom and look for a better deal or switch??? does anyone have any experience of Pure Telecom??

all advive welcome...


----------



## cavanMan (8 Jan 2014)

hey Sahd....

thanks for your reply.....actually rang Eircom to see if i can get a better deal for her...anyway it seems she is on a special deal from last year which is under contract till July....so the best i could get out of them was a once off €60 credit of the next bill so it would be like getting €20 off her next 3 bills which would bring her up to nearly july and then look at switching 

it defo pays to ring up these guys and get whats going from them.

thanks Sahd

S


----------



## cavanMan (8 Jan 2014)

hey Sahd.....nearly sure it was €19.50 approx over the two months!!

yeah its just a once off credit off her next bill and thats it!! better then nothing i guess....

they did say she was on their best package bundle for broadband etc in terms of price but to check back for future deals..

S


----------



## Leo (9 Jan 2014)

discover101 said:


> yeah its just a once off credit off her next bill and thats it!! better then nothing i guess....



Just be very careful that this offer hasn't resulted in a new 12 month contract period. With the competition in the market now, providers are using tricks like this to lock people into longer contracts.


----------

